# Plow on Crew Cab 8' long bed?



## Jarod (Oct 27, 2002)

Hey, we bought a Chevy 2002HD Crew Cab 4x4 pick-up last year with an 8 ft. bed. Not a dually. Yes, its long but is anyone out there plowing with them? We run Fishers on our other trucks and mostly do commercial lots. We are debating buy our first V plow and putting it on this truck. Your thoughts on putting a. plow on this long of a truck and b. the V one on this truck ......


----------



## cbr954plower (Nov 20, 2002)

Is it diesel?

If it is ... i do not know if you want Crew Cab, Diesel and a V


If it is a Gasser, you will be cutting close but would probably be able to..

DEPO


----------



## Jarod (Oct 27, 2002)

It's actually a 6000 gas, stick too. I am more conserned about turning radius being a pain than anything.


----------



## Rob Abner (Dec 9, 2002)

*crew cab long bed*

Jarod 
I have a 2000 K-3500 crewcab longbed(old body style) and a meyer 8.5HD plow. My route is mostly commercial and it is fine as long as there are no real tight places then it gets a little tricky. Most of the time I plow in 2WD with about 1000 lbs in the bed for weight these long trucks dont turn real well especially with the front end locked up. Two of our other trucks are ext. cab long beds and one ext. cab short bed so we are all pretty used to the length. As far as the V goes I dont know but the only problem I could see would be the extra weight. Add some timbrens it should be fine, My C8.5 weighs 800# complete and my trucks only sags 1 1/2"


----------



## Jarod (Oct 27, 2002)

Thanks Rob. I didn't see too many of them around but figured somebody had to have done it. It's my personal truck out of our fleet so I'll be the one on it. The Fisher V weighs in around 808lbs. so I think I'll be okay with that. The truck did come with a "snowplow prep package" on it whatever that is. It might be heavier springs in the front.

Thanks.


----------



## 66Construction (Jan 26, 2001)

I have one to, 3500 crew cab dually long bed, it has a 9' X blade and had a buyers tailgate salter but I guess that was a little too long cause my partner backed that into a dumpster and Mangled it real good too. He has no problem manuvering the truck, he doesn't go through any bank drive throughs or anyhting like that but he does fine plowing with it.
Casey


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

I only salt with my ext. cab long box dually, but my father has a 9" Western Pro plow on his 00 F-350 4X4 crew cab, long box, daully, PSD, with 2.5 yd box sander. Granted the truck is over the GVW of the front axle, but, my plow trucks are over the total GVWR every time they go out plowing(GVWR of 9,200, loaded with plow, loaded sander usaually about 12,000 lbs). He only does parking lots, and long drives with it. I plowed with it once, kind of a pain in the a$$ when your not used to it, but can be done. And pushes snow to no end!!


----------

